# africa is having pups



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

she is finaaly having them. the told me one red male and a black female so far


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ugh...I can't seeeeeeeee....where's the streaming video!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats great, how are yours doing?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!!!!!! That's awsome can't wait to see the little babies !!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

WHERE"S MY BABY!!!!!??? lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Cool!! Can't wait to see the pups!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got done.

She had eight. Sorry no pics but it is a bit too dark outside. lol 

6 males, 3 black and 3 red

2 females, 1 black and 1 red

All seem to be doing well and she is being a good mom. 

Promise to take pics in the daylight. (after I have slept for awhile)

Stephanie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Just got done.
> 
> She had eight. Sorry no pics but it is a bit too dark outside. lol
> 
> ...


Congrats on your litter I know you must be drained ... I am glad everything went well


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

congradulations. i bet all the reds were a surprise. id say jeffs happy.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

dennispits said:


> congradulations. i bet all the reds were a surprise. id say jeffs happy.


Yea the reds kind of surprise me as well.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow lots of boys! The red suprises me too but thats cool. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

SURPRISE! We had one more black female sometime after we gave up and went to bed.

Actually, red is fairly common in Boudreaux' dog. lol We were hoping for some.

Here are a couple of pics, mom and pups are doing well.










All nine










Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

omg Steph! they are sooo cute! I'm so happy they are finally here.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Wow!! what a huge litter. Congrats!!! I bet there are some happy people on here now. Have all pups been placed so far?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

AWWWWWW .... Africa and the pups look great .... They are beautiful CONGRATS ....


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

WOW!! Congratulations!!!!!!! YIPPEE!!Babies!!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I am so happy that she had an easy time of it and that we didn't have any problems. They are doing great today, now I can't wait til they are running around being little messy terrors. lol

We only took deposits on six, so six are spoken for. I have a couple of people that missed out on deposits but you know how that goes...there is always some switching, changing around LOL

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I would really like a male pup from this breeding!!! ..........Sending you guys an email.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet!!!!!!! Hmmm now the question is which one!! Red or black Red or black!! LOL


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Black! lol


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations :woof:!! Glad everything went well and that Africa and pups are doing good!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Alot of times you get reds with two blacks, however if you breed 2 pure reds you always get red, no blacks.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

PullDawgPits said:


> Just got done.
> 
> She had eight. Sorry no pics but it is a bit too dark outside. lol
> 
> ...


I told you she would have 8! Congrats!!!!!!!

edit: just read the rest of the post!!! Congrats on the latecomer! They look great!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Alot of times you get reds with two blacks, however if you breed 2 pure reds you always get red, no blacks.


Not true a very close friend of mine bred a Red with Black mask to a Red Rednose and got 1 black and 2 black brindles out of the breeding.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I said two PURE REDS! RED BLACK mask not PURE RED>


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Sad new guys. We lost two puppies, they were the smallest two. One little black male and the little black female, she was the runt. Neither one seemed to thrive and were slow to nurse. Africa was very good with them and kept trying to get them more active (licking, nudging, bringing them to her) but they just didn't make it.

So, now we are at 7, 5 males, 2 females/ 4 reds and 3 blacks. It has been a rough 24 hours for Africa losing two pups but tomorrow we will take individual pics and give descriptions of each.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So sorry Steph  Glad the others are doing well though


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awwww  I am sorry pulldawgs I am sure you and africa did everything to save the 2 that didn't make it R.I.P ... I can't wait to see how the other ones are doing


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Im sorry about your loss. I hope the ones that are left do a lot better.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Sorry for your loss guys. Glad the others are doing good.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> I said two PURE REDS! RED BLACK mask not PURE RED>


Well then you should have said rednoses b/c honestly anything with a black nose has a possibility of throwing something other then red have seen it all to many time but yea I agree with you about a pure red rednose used to have them myself and if they are pure they wont really throw anything off from red other then maybe a brindle here or there depending on if they have the brindle gene but of course these are like red brindle or chocolate brindle something like that.

The breeding I was talking about was a Bolio/Tombstone/Yellow cross both parents were from all red dogs for sure the first 4 generations.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, the others are doing well tonite. Eating like big dogs. lol

It is so sad to lose one and worse to lose two but in a litter that big it is always a chance I guess.

Stephanie


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

PullDawgPits said:


> Sad new guys. We lost two puppies, they were the smallest two. One little black male and the little black female, she was the runt. Neither one seemed to thrive and were slow to nurse. Africa was very good with them and kept trying to get them more active (licking, nudging, bringing them to her) but they just didn't make it.
> 
> So, now we are at 7, 5 males, 2 females/ 4 reds and 3 blacks. It has been a rough 24 hours for Africa losing two pups but tomorrow we will take individual pics and give descriptions of each.
> 
> Stephanie


Sorry for your loss but on a positive note I totally called it...7 puppies 5 males 2 females!! Still a good size litter


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Stephanie if you dont mind me asking, do your red puppies have red noses?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL Well, honestly right now they have pink noses with black spots. 

NO, they won't have red noses, they will have black noses.

Stephanie


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

So sorry about the 2 pups.. poor babies!!!
At least the others are doing well and Africa is being a good mommy!!
That was a good girl not to push them away but to try and help them live!!
She deserves a steak mommy!!!
Can't wait for the new pics....


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

ohhhhhh I knew I was gonna miss it............ Congrats on the 7 you still have they are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

More pics? *bumpbump*

I know i'm demanding lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Just got home! LOL

Promise, give me an hour to get the kid's settled etc. and Jeff and I will take em and post em.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

NO right now! lol..okay thats fine hehe


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, finally! LOL

Pup A


















Pup B


















Pup C










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Pup D


















Pup E


















Pup F


















Pup G


















Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

They all look great!! Okay guys, make your picks so I'll know which male is mine.....ha ha


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Me first! lol
I like B. hehe


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

I call E!! Lol!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Cute!!!!

Post more picts in a new thread! I almost missed that you added picts!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

okay, so C and F are females. Me and Bedlam so far like the black male B. I have such a soft spot for black dogs. Dammit Bedlam, why you gotta be liking that black baby?  ......nah, all joking aside, I can't go wrong with any of these pups.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

They are all nice looking. but of course Steph gets first pick! I will be waiting on pins and needles. OH the suspense!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ohhh they are adorable.. Sorry bout the lose.. I can't believe I missed them  They are freakin cute!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like "F"


----------



## pitking2 (Aug 26, 2008)

Those are beautiful pups! Congrats!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

wat colour are the orange/brown or wat u think they will turn out nice pups


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

uhm the Orange/brown is....Red.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

:rofl: smartazz


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I wasn't being a smart ass he ASKED what color they are.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Red pups I'd say would be technically this b/c they have so much black distributed through the fur

Dark Fawn with Black Ticking

I dunno really depends on how they wanna register them though ADBA might would say a different color but either way they are red with black mask


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I wasn't being a smart ass he ASKED what color they are.


oh yeah....sorry didn't read it right :hammer:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Steph.
How are the puppers doing?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

They are soooo FAT! LOL

We will be posting our weekly pics tonite.

Stephanie


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

weekly pics, yay!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Yay pics! Are they 8 weeks yet? lmao


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I like "F"..........


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

lol is that a hint OFK?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok, here they are at 1 week and 3 days.

Pup a



















Pup b



















Pup c



















Pup d



















Pup e



















Pup f



















Pup g



















I bet they are twice the size they were last week LOL

Stephanie


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

They are gorgeous again congrats on those babies glad to see them pdefinatly prospering lol


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMGosh look at those little fat bellies LOL... They are so cute steph you guys did such a great job ... I can't wait to see them grow as well ... I love G!!!!!!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

GAH! too cute! They are all fat and squishy!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NICE......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................I like "F"..............................................................


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm still liking B
I like F too though she's got nice color but I wants a boy!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

how funny is there tiny heads. watch them grow


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Well seeing as we have a female pick and always wanted a black,,,,,,I like "F". Im really curious to see how the "reds" turn out as they are black masked. Im curious as to the red that they will be.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

yeah Stephanie, they definately doubled their weight. Glad to see they are all looking so healthy. Those eyes should be opening soon....fun times!


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

We have opening eyes!!!! LOL One has two trying to open and one has one trying to open. They look like little drunks. Teehee, too bad they weren't starting to open before we took the pics.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Awww, they're too cute! Love their little puppy feet...hee, hee, sorry, I have a thing for puppy feet. Can't wait to see pics with their eyes open.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> Well seeing as we have a female pick and always wanted a black,,,,,,I like "F". Im really curious to see how the "reds" turn out as they are black masked. Im curious as to the red that they will be.


The red ones will be awesome! I love a buckskin dog!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I really love black dogs but have to admit those red/black masked pups are very handsome. Just out of curiosity Stephanie, which ones are you guys fond of the most?


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Too early to tell but a b c d e f and g are looking the best right now. LOL

No seriously, a, c, d and f are my favorites so far, course that could change.

Jeff likes c, d, f and g the most right now.

Of course as they grow they change quite a bit.

Stephanie


----------



## Cpt. Moosie (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

PullDawgPits said:


> Too early to tell but a b c d e f and g are looking the best right now. LOL


LOL yeah I know what you mean, their little personalities don't really show until they are a little older. In my experience, it seems as if the first ones that open their eyes are usually the sharpest of the litter.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

*bump*
Uhm I think its time for weekly photos! lol


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

LOL! Photos coming tonite, but it will be about 8 or 9 probably. This time we have open eyes to gaze into.

Stephanie


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok! Here they are at 2 weeks and 3 days.

Sorry, some of them are blurry, my camera batteries were dying.

Pup a 3.5 lbs.










Pup b 2.5lbs.










Pup c 2.5lbs.










Pup d 2.5lbs.










Pup e 3lbs.










Pup f 2.75lbs.










Pup g 2.25lbs.










They are learning to bark! They have been exercising their new found talent ALOT! LOL

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OMG Steph. They are SO FREAKIN CUTE! You can send them all my way lol

I still like B, he's a cutie!


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

They are looking good... that first one must be really hoggin' the teet!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow they are all so precious ... Now I am really like B and C ... What a cute bunch of pups they are


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Their adorable but gotta say G is my favorite and I can't see E real good but that was my fav last week lmfao


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

if u dont mind me asking wat a pup like urs worth in ur country?
pup e is funny as lol

aaron


----------



## Maiviastorm (Nov 20, 2008)

omg!!!!! Im in love with pup b!!!!!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

aww..they are soo cute! i just love pups! are they full b'deaux? if so that's gonna be some fine dogs! but dennis, you have really nice dogs already, they look like great additions!


----------



## pittlover86 (Oct 16, 2008)

aww they are so cute!! how did I miss this thread??? lol. Can't wait for updated pictures!


----------

